# Winchester Expert Steel Deal!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Not sure if all the Wallyworlds have this deal going on, but my local store does.
$6 a box, $60 for a case is a deal IMO. 3" 1 1/8 oz. of everything from BB to 4 shot. The 3.5" stuff is $8 a box.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, you talked me into it. I'm going to swing by after work.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Not sure if all the Wallyworlds have this deal going on, but my local store does.
> $6 a box, $60 for a case is a deal IMO. 3" 1 1/8 oz. of everything from BB to 4 shot. The 3.5" stuff is $8 a box.


Is it all 12 gauge? You know I don't need any stinking 12 gauge.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

What store was this.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> Is it all 12 gauge? You know I don't need any stinking 12 gauge.


No there is 20 gauge also. It's behind the counter. #2 3" 7/8 oz.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> What store was this.


Tooele.....Not many waterfowlers out here.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I went back in tonight and there is still a lot of shells on the shelf. There were guys in there with shopping carts full of boxes. I don't imagine it will take too long for them to be gone, but as of now there is still plenty. My daughter grabbed another case of 20 ga. tonight.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Too far of a drive for me to take. Thanks for posting the deal!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

$12.00 at West Valley-O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The shells are back to regular price now!!!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> The shells are back to regular price now!!!!!


 The sporting goods mgr. at west valley walmart said that Tooele was losing $2.00 bucks a box, Said he did not understand why so low.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> The sporting goods mgr. at west valley walmart said that Tooele was losing $2.00 bucks a box, Said he did not understand why so low.


That was my understanding as well.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

*11.72 @ box*

11.72 @ box Centerville, Trying to Decide if it worth the scenic drive to TOOELE,

NAW NOT WORTH IT......

Thank You for the heads up....


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Cheap shells*

I went to the Riverdale store yesterday and they were priced at $10.97 per box. I asked an associate if they (the Riverdale store) would price match the Tooele store price. Nope! Asked for a verification by a manager. Same answer; nope!

They only price they will match is a price from 'walmart.com.' For whatever reason, those $6 shells were specific to the Tooele store only. Darn it!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't typically shoot Experts, but for $6 a box I picked up a case and grabbed a few for friends. I know several guys that snagged 15+ cases. When I went back at 3:00 in the afternoon the associates were restocking shelves and appeared very frustrated, probably from all the phone calls. The price was back to $10.72 and they were turning people away from the $6 price. Happy I got what I got and hope others were able to capitalize on the deal.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I don't typically shoot Experts . . .


I've been shooting them for about 5 years now and wouldn't buy anything else unless I couldn't find any Xperts. Two and three quarter inch shells with 1 1/8 ounces of #3 steel over decoys kills 'em grave yard dead with **** few cripples. I shoot with several buddies that always use Kents, but their kill to cripple ratio isn't any better or worse than mine. And they're spending more money than I am. 

Trust me on this - if you do your part and point the gun in the right direction, Xperts will do you proud. :O||:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have 2 reasons why I don't typically shoot them.

1- When they first came out years and years ago, they used round paper disc wadding and powder would blow out and get in my eyes. I know they use plastic wads in them now and are much improved.

2- Have you ever opened the crimp and dumped the steel in your hand? If you are shooting anything smaller than BB it is not round and uniform in size. It looks like a handful of welding splatter. Especially the smaller #4's. Maybe they have improved that as well, but I have opened up several and been disappointed with the non uniformity in size and shape.

Do they kill ducks? Yes, of course. I still use the #6's in my O/U late season and they stone the ducks dead. I know a lot of guys that hunt exclusively using Experts and do quite well.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Have you ever opened the crimp and dumped the steel in your hand?


Nope; I just buy 'em and shoot 'em. They kill birds when I do my part and to me that's all that matters. But I understand that others may approach it differently. Hope you have a great season. :O--O:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have 2 reasons why I don't typically shoot them.
> 
> 1- When they first came out years and years ago, they used round paper disc wadding and powder would blow out and get in my eyes. I know they use plastic wads in them now and are much improved.
> 
> ...


I've opened them up and looked at the components. The shot was somewhat irregular in shape, but nothing major. Not nearly as pretty as B&P, but not a big deal. They work great.



dubob said:


> Nope; I just buy 'em and shoot 'em. They kill birds when I do my part and to me that's all that matters. But I understand that others may approach it differently. Hope you have a great season. :O--O:


Exactly. They do their part when I do mine.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I just had two cases delivered of the 3 inch 1 1/8 ounce 3 shot for $100 a case. That is a couple of seasons worth of shells, but when I find them for a good price I pick up a case or two. Haven't shot anything else since I figured out this load patterns the best out of my gun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been shooting the Federal blue box stuff for the past 8 or so years. This year I'm going to try something totally different. Kent fast steel in 3" #2's for the 20 ga. and Hevi Steel 3" #2's for the 12 ga. I did get some BB Experts in 12 ga. and 4's in 20 ga. I will start the season with a Kicks IC choke in the 20 and the trusty Carlson LR in the 12 ga. 1 more week and it's on!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> I just had two cases delivered of the 3 inch 1 1/8 ounce 3 shot for $100 a case.


Well, don't keep us in suspense man - WHERE DID YOU FIND THEM AT THAT PRICE.
:O||:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Mack's Prairie Wings

Mackspw.com


----------

